# I'm practicing OH again... the world can return to normal (11.21 OH ZZ YT UWR3)



## GenTheThief (Aug 17, 2020)

---

I think I'm making one of these so I don't have to keep posting individual threads every time I make a new video.
Edit: I'm definitely just making this for attention.

10.78 ao5 with ZZ
14.67 ao5 with ZZ OH

I just wanted to record some speed solves, specifically a sub-15 OH average (which I did, yaay). The 2h average was just me testing the angle, and that turned into a decent average too. Other video ideas that I have are some more 3x3 walkthroughs, OH specific walkthroughs, and maybe ZBLL videos.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 22, 2020)

Thus far, the speedsolves that I've recorded have been selected from a larger (and noticeably worse) average. Not that it's necessarily deceptive, but I wanted to get an average that wasn't hand selected and included some really slow solves, so I decided to just post the first 12 solves I got.

11.75 ao12 with ZZ and EOCross


Spoiler: Time List



1. 10.97 L D2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2 L U2 R2 D2 F R B U L' B' F R2 D
2. 10.76 U2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 F L' F D U2 F2 R2 D R F'
3. (10.51) U B2 R2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 U' R' D R D2 U' R' D2 B L2 U
4. 11.78 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' L' U' B' U2 F' R' B' R'
5. 10.67 F' U' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 F' D2 R U' R B' F D' B
6. 11.64 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 U' R U B' F L' U F2
7. 10.57 F B2 U F' D2 L' D2 R B U2 F R2 F D2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 U
8. 12.63 B2 U2 L' D' F' R U2 L' B F2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D
9. (21.97) L2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R F R2 F' U B2 F2 R' B L'
10. 12.26 F R' L2 F' B2 D' B U R D2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2 L B2 R2 U
11. 14.49 R' U2 R2 U' L' B D L B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 F' L'
12. 11.72 U B U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B2 F' R2 U2 D L' U2 B2 D R' B2 L2


Spoiler



Edit: Reconstructions by @RedstoneTim
Thank you!






I also don't session that much at all anymore, so this was also the first time I got a Long H ZBLL (a set which I just finished learning) in a speedsolve.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 22, 2020)

Boom.
More solves.
OH this time because at this point that's the only event in which I'm reasonably competent. Watching the solves and comparing them to my TH video, the difference is laughable. The fluidity here is . It's pretty clear which event I actually ever practiced.

Getting a sub-15 average would have been nice, but what can you do?


Spoiler: 15.26 ao12 with ZZ OH



(_get faster thats what you can do_)
(oh no but im working on zbll thats why I can't practice)
(_yeah sure_)

video link


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 14.69 R2 B D2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 L U F2 R' U F' L B2 D'
2. 14.73 U L D2 F2 D F2 B' R' F2 D2 F' U2 B L2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R'
3. 14.30 F' R2 D2 U F2 R2 U R2 U R2 U B' R' U2 F L2 F D' L D
4. 14.89 U2 F' R2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 U2 L F D' B2 L' R' D2 B' L
5. 16.45 B2 R B' R F2 D F L U2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F B2 R' L2
6. 15.22 F B' U2 R B' L' U R U2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 B' L2 F2 L2
7. 15.58 D' R' B R' L' F' L' U R2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 R
8. 15.52 D L2 F R2 L2 U' F D2 R2 U2 R' L2 D2 B2 L' F2 B2 L' U2 B R
9. 15.23 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D B2 U R2 U2 R2 F' U' B' D' L' R D' F D'
10. 15.14 L D' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 B L D' F' L2 R2 D' B'
11. 16.23 B' R2 F D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F R2 U' R2 B2 L F U B2 D R' B'
12. 15.36 U2 L' R' B2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' F2 D U L' U R' F' L' F2 D'


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 26, 2020)

As promised, OH specific walkthrough solves. I'll probably record another one tonight because I want to (but I'll just edit this post because it doesn't need another one on the same topic).



Spoiler: 5 Walkthrough Solves with ZZ OH



video link


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R2 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' L B D' U2 B2 F' U2 L
2. U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' L2 D' U' F R' F R B
3. B2 U R F2 L' B L F' U2 B R2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2
4. F U' B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 B' L2 R D B' R2 D2
5. F U' L2 U2 L R2 B2 R' D2 L D2 R' U2 R' U B L2 R D L' R2
(also disclaimer that was really stupid of me to not take the WV case at the end, especially since I don't know most the sune cases yet so I knew that I would get a 2LLL instead of a 1LLL PLL)






Edit: more solves because I felt like it, even if it was a little late. New video tomorrow with way too many normal walkthrough solves.


Spoiler: 5 More Walkthrough Solves with ZZ OH



video link


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R B' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 D R' D2 B' L D L D' R2
2. R' U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U B' L' F' R' U' F2 R2 F2
3. F2 L' D2 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 R D2 F' U' B U2 L2 B
4. R' F2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' D' F' D B U' F U L
5. R D R' B2 U' L D F B L2 B' R2 B L2 F R2 U' B

6. 14.45 F R2 D R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 B' R2 D' F2 R F2 D
7. 13.34 U' R L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L B R U' L F2 D'
8. 25.71 F' R' B2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 F L2 F D2 B' F' D' B' R B' D' F' R2
9. 11.91 D' R2 U2 F' R F' U' B2 U2 D2 R U2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 D


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 29, 2020)

Just a suggestion for a video, maybe make an OH PLL video? I find that the current sheets online aren't very good, so I'd like to see what your's are.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Just a suggestion for a video, maybe make an OH PLL video? I find that the current sheets online aren't very good, so I'd like to see what your's are.



For the most part I use very standard 2H algs for OH. I also don't get PLLs that often, so I'm not exactly motivated to get them better, but I can see what I can do.





Spoiler: 17 Walkthrough Solves with ZZ and EOCross (15/17 ZBLLs)



I'm sure you can tell from the set up, but I recorded a bunch of videos in one sitting like a week ago and now my backlog has finally run out.
video link
Critiques are welcome because I'm not actually fast and probably have terrible EOCrosses.


Spoiler: Scrambles



ZBLLs are included in the video description on YouTube.

1. R' F' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R F' D L' B2 D L2
2. L' D L2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 R' B L2 U' B2 D2 R'
3. U R F2 D R U' B' D2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' D
4. D F' L2 U' D B' L U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 B U2 D' R'
5. R' U' R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 U B L B2 D' U F R2 B' D
6. D2 F' U' L' D' L' B D' U2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 B' U2 R'
7. B' U' L2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U F2 L2 U F' U' B2 F2 D L U2
8. F' B U R' D' R F2 R' B' R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 F2 B' R2 F' U2
9. F2 D' B R2 L' D2 F' D F2 L B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 R
10. U' L B D2 B' U2 B U2 B' D2 F D2 F2 L B2 U' R2 U F2
11. R D' L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D R2 U L2 F2 R U2 B L2 F U L' D
12. B D F' U2 F L' U' D B' D L2 U2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U F2 R2
13. R B R2 U2 B D2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 B' D2 R D L2 R2 D' F' L2 U'
14. R2 B2 F D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D F D2 B2 L' D R' B F2
15. R D2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 F R' B' F2 L2 F L' U
16. B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U' R U' R B' F R F2 L'
17. D F L' B R' U R B D R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F R2 B2





I have a* big project* coming out this week, so _stay tuned_.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 13, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> coming out this week


that week what i meant in two weeks
anyway here is the video @WarriorCatCuber




Spoiler: WarriorCatCuber 14.54 ao5 Solve Critique



video link



Spoiler: Scrambles & notes



1. (18.62+) F L2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 U' R D B L' U L2 D2
2. (13.54) B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U R U2 B' D2 R2 B L' U R'
3. 14.14 B' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B F' U R B2 F R' U'
4. 14.66 U' R2 U2 L' U R' F B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F L'
5. 14.82 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 F L' F' L2 D2 U2 R' U'

Reconstructions by me
Reconstructions by @RedstoneTim (these ones are a lot better than mine)

Thorough written critiques are in the YouTube description.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 14, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> that week what i meant in two weeks
> anyway here is the video @WarriorCatCuber
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! this is a really nice critique!


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 27, 2020)

f e e t


39.01 ao5 with ZZ Feet

38.06, (36.39), 40.41, 38.56, (45.12) = 39.01


ZZ Feet YTUWRs as far as I know. If there are any other fast ZZ Feet solvers with a time better than this, please let me know.

More videos in the works. No schedule because that's stressful but they'll get done eventually. Is there anything in particular about which _you_ want to see me make a video? Be sure to tell me here or on Youtube, otherwise I won't know that you want it made.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 11, 2020)

fun fact the 12th solve was a 12.00
haha now you have to watch the video to make sure im not lying



Spoiler: 11.29 ao50 with ZZ



video link


Spoiler: Scrambles for RedstoneTim



@RedstoneTim
 thanks for doing recons. You're _fantastic_.

E: link to the recons that I did, but Tim made the stats for

1. 10.08 B' D2 F R' D2 R2 D2 F' U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2
2. 10.18 F' B2 L' B' D' F U2 B' L' U2 B' D2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B L2 B2 U
3. 11.69 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' R' B2 L B' F D' F' L' F2
4. 9.98 U' L2 B' F2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 F U2 L' F' L2 B' D' R2 B2 F' R'
5. 11.93 R2 B R2 D R2 D2 U F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 R' B' R2 F U2 F' L F'
6. 12.34 D2 B' U2 B2 F D2 B' L2 B R2 L' F D B' D' U' F2 L R' D'
7. 8.86 D2 B' U2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 L D' B2 L D U2 R' D F'
8. 12.36 L' B2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B' L2 F R2 F U2 L' U' B2 D F' L' R U'
9. 18.02 B2 L2 U L2 D F2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 L' F' L2 D B F L R
10. 17.98 R2 U L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R D B2 D' L2 B L' D2
11. 10.84 B' R' L' U F U2 L' F2 D' L2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B
12. 12.00 B2 R2 D' R' U L U L2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2
13. 12.04 R F D2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 F2 R U' L D' R' F R F2
14. 13.55 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B L2 D' B D' L' R B' D2 L' F'
15. 11.73 F' D2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' R2 B' D' U2 R
16. 11.67 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U L F' U2 B' D B U' B
17. 9.75 R F' U' D' F2 L' B R D L2 F2 D B2 D B2 U' F2 U F2 L
18. 10.76 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L D2 R U' L B D U' L2
19. 9.28 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 R D R2 U' L D R' F'
20. 11.94 R' D B2 L' U' B2 R U2 B R2 B D2 F' R2 F' L2 F D2 U' L
21. 9.97 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R B R2 D L2 U B U2 L' D
22. 11.09 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 U2 B D L2 R B2 D' R2 D' F' U'
23. 8.84 U' F2 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' L' B' U R2 D' R2 B' D' R' B
24. 11.19 R2 B D2 R B2 L B2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 B' R' U' F D2 L' R2
25. 11.58 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 L' B' R U B' U B L
26. 10.33 U' D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R D2 L2 B U' B2 L D
27. 11.63 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 R D2 R2 F' U R' D2 F' D' R' D U'
28. 11.17 F R D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D2 B' U F' U F2 R'
29. 9.88 L' R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D B' U2 L' B' R2 U2 R D' L'
30. 11.69 L R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L' D' F' L U' R2 F L2 R
31. 11.58 B U2 R B2 D L' D2 R U2 R2 U2 F R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B
32. 12.14 R' D F' U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F' U' L B' L2 R2 D
33. 12.78 L' D2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 L' F' L' B' L2 U B' U2 R'
34. 10.50 R' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R' B2 D L2 F2 L2 F' D' R' F2
35. 10.66 R' F' U' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D U2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 B' L U' R'
36. 11.50 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' F L2 D2 U' R' F R2 F' L2
37. 13.08 B2 D F2 U L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F' L D2 R D B F D2 L2 U
38. 11.35 F R' U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' B U' L R B L2 D
39. 10.45 D R' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U R U' L U2 B' D L
40. 9.28 R' B L' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' L F2 U2 F' D' F' L'
41. 9.56 R F2 R B2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B' D F U' B2 L' D R F R'
42. 9.16 L D' B' D F2 R2 L F' L' B2 L' D2 R' U2 R' U2 D2 R2 B2 U
43. 12.48 L R F2 L B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 D' B' R D' L F R' D U'
44. 11.57 D' B2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 L' B F2 L2 D' F R2 B D
45. 11.98 B2 L F' L2 D2 R2 F L2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 B2 D' L2 B U2 R' F'
46. 12.86 U2 R U F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' R' U R U2 L F'
47. 10.85 R2 D L2 B2 R D2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R B' R' U2 L' R' F' D
48. 12.23 R' D L2 R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F U' L' U' B' R F'
49. 12.70 R2 U' L D' B L2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 F' B2 L2 F2 R2 D
50. 12.29 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 R' F' D U2 L B' F R F






This wasn't what I meant when I said that there were other videos in the works, but I'm hoping to either finish one of those or just upload like an ao50 OH tomorrow. Or nothing, because, you know, laziness and stress.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 23, 2020)

La prochaine vidéo ne sera pas en français, ne vous inquiétez pas ;)



Spoiler: Exemple de Résolution en utilisant ZZ (1/1 ZBLL)



video link


Spoiler: Brouillage et Reconstruction



F2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D U F2 D F D B D' B D' U2 L D

x2 F' L2 R D B' D L D U' L2 // XEOLine, 10/10
U' R' U' L U L' // LB pair, 6/16
R' U' R' D // pseudo RF pair, 4/20
R' U R U2 R' U' R D' // pseudo RB pair, 8/28
U' F R2 U' R U2 R U R' U R' U R2 F' // ZBLL, 14/42
42 HTM, 48QTM


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> La prochaine vidéo ne sera pas en français, ne vous inquiétez pas ;)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know french cool
i dont know it
also if you notice the thread name is also in french


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 23, 2020)

Yo nice project.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 23, 2020)

Pourquoi diable est-ce en français?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 23, 2020)

No french, only Spanish. ZZ is fun.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> also if you notice the thread name is also in french


Yes, I changed the name of the thread to French after I posted the video. It will be back to English with some other update [in brackets] indicating the contents of the new video when I post the next video.



abunickabhi said:


> Yo nice project.


Yo thank you very much :)



TheSlykrCubr said:


> Pourquoi diable est-ce en français?


C'est en français parce que je voulais pratiquer mon français. Et j'aime le français.



abunickabhi said:


> No french, only Spanish. ZZ is fun.


ZZ is fun.
The Spanish video is in the works; don't expect it for another month or two, though.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 24, 2020)

Bonsoir! Ca va bien, et toi?
That's all I know


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 26, 2020)

Spur of the moment video. I was sessioning and I was doing alright, so I decided to film it to see if I could get anything good. Turns out not so much.
oh well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

The other video I had planned is still in the works, it will be finished soon. More projects are being developed as we speak, so stay tuned ;).



Spoiler: 15.85 ao50 with ZZ OH (29/50 ZBLL)



video link



Spoiler: Scrambles and Times



1. 15.65 R B R2 B L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 R D2 R F' D' L2 F2
2. 16.22 R' D' F' R D2 R U2 L' D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D R B R B U B'
3. 18.27 D' B2 U' B' D2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 D F L R U L2 D2
4. 17.23 L2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L F2 D' U' F D2 R' B R B'
5. 12.99 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F L U' B' D2 F' D' R' D L'
6. 19.02+ U2 B2 R D2 L' U2 L' D2 L' U2 L' D R U2 B' U2 B2 F2 L' U2
7. 13.73 B' L D2 L2 U R' D' R' F R2 B2 U2 D2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2
8. 10.82 L D2 F2 L' D' F2 B D F U' F2 U' F2 D B2 D2 L2 U R2 D'
9. 13.42 L' U2 R' U2 R' D2 R U2 L' R2 F2 D U R F2 R B' R' D' U
10. 16.34 B D' L2 D2 B' F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 R' U' F U2 F' L' F'
11. 30.16 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R' D' U' R B' U' L R2 F D
12. 18.07 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' D' U' B' U2 L' F R' U2 B2
13. 14.06 R2 U F2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 B F L' D' U R' U2 R2 F U2
14. 20.10 B' L F2 D2 L2 F R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 F2 L U2 R2 D' R F' L'
15. 16.27 D B' U2 L F2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 B2 D' F' D' F2 R' B D' U'
16. 15.08 U R B' R2 B F2 D2 F R2 D2 L F D L' R' B' F U2
17. 13.21 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U' B D' B2 D2 R' U2 F'
18. 16.20 U' D' L U2 F' R B2 L B D F2 U F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2
19. 13.05 B' R' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 B L2 U2 F U F' D R U' B2 U2
20. 13.98 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 L U L R2 U' B D F R D'
21. 17.12 R2 B' D2 U2 B U2 F D2 U2 L2 B' U2 D' R' U B L B R' F D2
22. 15.78 R' F' U2 R2 F' D2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' F D U' B U B2 U
23. 17.53+ U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U2 R' U' F' L' B2 U' F R D
24. 13.49 F' U' B' U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U R2 D' L' D2 L B' D F2 L
25. 16.64 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' R2 U' B2 R D F D B2 L' U2 B2
26. 14.47 D2 R2 B' L2 F L2 F' D2 F L2 B U B' D' F D2 F' D2 L' D
27. 16.37 F2 L U2 D' B' D2 F' U R L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2
28. 12.89 R U' R2 D2 R D L' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B U2
29. 11.26 U L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F' D R D' U B R F' R D R
30. 15.68 U' L B' R2 U' D' L' F2 B' D2 R' F2 U2 R B2 L' F2 L' D2 R F2
31. 14.95 D B2 R U2 L' U2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R' F D2 L2 B' L' R F D
32. 15.67 D2 F' B2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 R' F' R D' L2 U2 R
33. 16.08 R2 B R D F R' D R B U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U R2 U
34. 18.42 D2 B L U R L2 B R2 D2 R' F2 D2 L B2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 D F
35. 15.83 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B U2 F D L D' F' R' U B F L'
36. 20.65 B' R B2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B L' U' B' F U R' B' D
37. 10.99 D R' D' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D U2 L2 R' F' U' F2 R2 B'
38. 18.84 F' U' F L2 B2 L' B L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U F
39. 19.32 L B2 D2 R F2 L2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 R D R' U B U' F2 L2 D'
40. 15.04 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 U L D2 L R D B L F U2 B
41. 13.81 F' L2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 R' B U L' R' U' B R2 F
42. 17.18 U2 R' L B U L D B' U' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D L2 R
43. 14.04 U F2 D2 R U2 R' U2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 B L' U L2 B' U' R2 D
44. 15.66 L' D' F' U2 B' R2 B' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 R' D B2 F2 U L2 R'
45. 17.06 F L' B' L' D' F D R2 B L2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 F' L2 D' F'
46. 16.49 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 L' U' R' B U R2 B2 U R B2
47. 17.68 L' B' F2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 L' B2 F' R U' R F' D2 B2
48. 20.50 F R2 D2 B' R2 B L2 F L2 B2 R2 L U' R B D F2 U2 R
49. 15.72 D2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 R' B R2 F2 U L' B' L2 D B2
50. 12.53 R' L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B L2 B' U2 F' L2 B R D F U L D' B2 F'


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 15, 2020)

from someone who knows over 350 ZBLLs
How I learn algs

So I now realize that many people have phones and can just store the algs in their phones, so maybe just imagine that for the part of the video when I'm talking about paper, I'm talking about making a spreadsheet on your phone instead. 

How I organize and recognize ZBLL
Organizing based on recognition is cool and all, but it doesn't allow you to easily set up to cases. Wasn't able to fit that part into the video, unfortunately.


from someone stupid


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 25, 2020)

It's better, but not exactly where I want it to be. Improvement is happening at least. Next one will be sub-15 easy.



Spoiler: 15.29 ao50



video link


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 17.96 U2 B D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 L D2 R' D B2 L2 D' F' R F
2. 13.30 F' R' B' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' R U' R2 D' L' F' U'
3. 16.63 L2 R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 U2 L F D R' B' R2 U L R2
4. 13.06 R' F2 L2 D2 B U R F U2 D2 R' D2 R F2 R2 D2 R D2
5. 13.95 F L' D2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B D2 U2 R' D2 U' L2 F' D2 U' B2
6. 15.24 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 L' B2 U' B R' B' D U F
7. 16.66 F U' B L F' D R' F2 B D F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D
8. 15.79 F2 R D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 U' B L2 D' L U B'
9. 16.13 L2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R F' D R' F' L2 F2 L F
10. 16.94 B L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' U F D' B L' U' B' U B2 F2
11. 18.63 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B' D2 R B R2 B U2 R B' F2
12. 17.07 R F2 R2 U' L' B D' B' R L2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 B
13. 13.73 L' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 D R F L' R2 F' U' B2 L
14. 12.69 D' R2 F L' B' U2 L F' U F B2 D2 F' L2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 F'
15. 16.16 D2 R D' F2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 U2 B R2 B' L2 B' U2 F L' F'
16. 14.41 F2 R' B2 R2 F R2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 U2 L' F' U' F2 U' R' F
17. 15.63 L2 B R L U2 R' D' B R' D2 R' B2 L U2 F2 R
18. 12.30 D' L U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L' F L2 U' L B F' R2
19. 15.98 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 F' R2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L U2 R'
20. 15.11 F U2 B2 F R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D F L R' U R' D' U2 R'
21. 13.56 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 F' D L' B' L F R2 B L'
22. 13.19 L' F' U2 R U B D B2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 R B2 R2 U F'
23. 14.64 L B' D2 L' U2 B U' F L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 U
24. 26.05 B2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 R' U' B2 U2 L' B2 D' B' L'
25. 20.38 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 U R2 U R B' U B2 F' R F R2 B2 R2
26. 10.76 D2 B2 L U2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 F' L2 R D B' L' U2 B' U2
27. 12.49 F L D U L2 B2 D L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B' F2 U R' D' U' R2
28. 16.10 B' R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D' R U' F2 R F U' L2 B'
29. 13.00 F L B' D2 L2 D2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 F' U B L2 D U R
*30. 13.24 R F' R' U' B' U D2 R' U' R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U
31. 12.86 U2 L' D2 R D2 U2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L' F R B' U R2 F' D' B R
32. 14.96 U' L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 D U2 F2 L' D2 L F' D2 R2 F D' R2
33. 12.04 F U2 L' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 B D2 U B' U2 B' L'
34. 11.96 D R2 U D R U B L' F' U2 B' R2 U2 D2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 B*
35. 15.83+ B' U' F D' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F' R' U' F2 R' D F2
36. 20.55 B' L U' F U' R F' L F B2 U' F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U' D2
37. 15.36 F' U D2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' L F2 R D2 F' R
38. 16.84 R2 U' F L U2 B' D L2 U' R2 F U2 F R2 L2 F U2 F' R2 D2
39. 14.47 F2 L' U L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 L2 D' F R U R D2 R2 D2 B'
40. 18.16 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D B D B' R' D F L' R2 D
41. 14.64 F2 L2 F D2 R L U B' L' U' F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2
42. 16.37 R' B U B' L' D' L' F R2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 D2 R B2 D
43. 14.96 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 D B R U2 L R2 F L U'
44. 16.23 U L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F U' B2 D' B' D L R' U'
45. 13.50 B' U2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 B L D B L2 F2 D B' L' R' B
46. 20.24 F2 U2 B L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 U' B' F2 D R' U B2 F2 R2
47. 13.70 R' L2 F2 D L B' R U' D F2 R2 B' U2 L2 F L2 B' D2 F' R2
48. 17.23 L' B' D2 B' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 F U2 D' F' R B' D L D2 B'
49. 17.46 F' U B' L' F' R' U' B' D' L' R2 D2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F2 B' D2
50. 16.53 B2 L2 B U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F' U' R F' U' F2 D' U2 B' D U








Spoiler: (Bonus!) 12.71 ao5



video link


Spoiler: Scrambles



30. 13.24 R F' R' U' B' U D2 R' U' R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U
31. 12.86 U2 L' D2 R D2 U2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L' F R B' U R2 F' D' B R
32. (14.96) U' L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 D U2 F2 L' D2 L F' D2 R2 F D' R2
33. 12.04 F U2 L' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 B D2 U B' U2 B' L'
34. (11.96) D R2 U D R U B L' F' U2 B' R2 U2 D2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 B






Honestly, I don't have any _new_ ideas for any videos for the time being; that is, I have a few ideas, but they're mostly re-iterations or variations of previous videos, and, while they do present new content, do not present _new formats_.

Stay tuned if you want to, I guess.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 14, 2020)

What's your opinion of reconstructions? Should they be used as tools to evaluate a method, or do they only reflect that specific solver and the statistics from them can't apply to a method?

Answer here! I don't mind if other people post in this thread (as long as its on topic).


The Great Reconstructions Debate

I've made a non-cubing couple videos in the past few weeks, but it didn't feel appropriate to bump the thread here.
If you wanna check them out, they're Tetris and typing themed.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 14, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> What's your opinion of reconstructions? Should they be used as tools to evaluate a method, or do they only reflect that specific solver and the statistics from them can't apply to a method?
> 
> Answer here! I don't mind if other people post in this thread (as long as its on topic).
> 
> ...


This video is epic


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 14, 2020)

reconstructions are amazing. I love seeing lasermonkey tell the whole world that an 11 year old roux-using filipino did a U' instead of a U


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2021)

The ZMS Hunger Games

no lie this actually happened in the server it was crazy

the rouxvolution lives on wait no wrong cult
the cruzzade marches onward


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2021)

its called a power move


Spoiler: zbll.exe



video link
its also called a shitpost


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 6, 2021)

Drilling more zblls until I can upload an ao50 without messing up all of the sune cases. For now, I have a bunch of solves about half of which have been in other videos already.
Some Fast OH ZZ Solves


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 6, 2021)

that F2' in the first solve is so awesome


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 18, 2021)

Got a sub 10 OH solve on camera 



Spoiler: 9.78 OH Single



video link


Spoiler: recon



1. 9.78 D B' L U2 R D' B2 U' L B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B R2 F U2 B'

x // Inspection
Rw D' R' F D' // EOLine
U R U R U R' // Right Block
z U R' U' R2 U R' U' R U' R2 U R U' // Left Block
z' R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U2 R U R' U R // 2GLL

37 HTM

bonus video for you ;)


Spoiler



video link


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 4, 2021)

10x10 Unboxing (and other puzzles)

i don't know why i bothered making this


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 19, 2021)

poll:
i have a limited amount of time to make a video and want to optimize views

are you interested in watching things? would you like to have a say in what you can watch? want to boss me around? vote on the poll and/or elaborate in the thread!


----------



## qwr (Feb 19, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> poll:
> i have a limited amount of time to make a video and want to optimize views
> 
> are you interested in watching things? would you like to have a say in what you can watch? want to boss me around? vote on the poll and/or elaborate in the thread!



none of those; make what you enjoy and want to make


----------



## carcass (Feb 19, 2021)

EOline vs EOcross vs EOarrow
ZZ-b vs ZZ-blah vs ZZ-CT
I would watch either or both videos


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 19, 2021)

Testing every ZBLL video will be useful for other speedcubers as well. They will learn a bit, and we can browse through all the cases.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 27, 2021)

you asked for it
and now you better give it the watch time that it deserves
boi tries spicy zbll memes and suffers for it


----------



## Spacey10 (Mar 2, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> you asked for it
> and now you better give it the watch time that it deserves
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boi tries spicy zbll memes and suffers for it


Tablet battery life go brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 2, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> you asked for it
> and now you better give it the watch time that it deserves
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boi tries spicy zbll memes and suffers for it


Wow!!!
Time for a ZBLL time attack.



Spacey10 said:


> Tablet battery life go brrrrrrrrrr


2 hours is not a problem for a tablet battery. It can last the entire day.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 4, 2021)

11.67 2H ao50
15.09 OH ao50
reconstructions underway, but give me like a week


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 17, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> reconstructions underway


still underway

meanwhile, learn how to do good eo:

EO Tutorial
pause the video and follow along if you wanna


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 18, 2021)

dayan minx is good

professional unboxing with loud yt stock music that i couldn't get quieter, sorry


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 21, 2021)

zperm more like Zperm

standard zperm in the year 2050


----------



## carcass (Apr 22, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> zperm more like Zperm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: standard zperm in the year 2050


you're telling me that isn't the standard alg?


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> you're telling me that isn't the standard alg?


This is the standard zperm alg actually, but the video is just showing that it will remain the standard alg all the way through to 2050, since it's so good already. But in 2051, a new alg will be found that's a little better.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 22, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> This is the standard zperm alg actually, but the video is just showing that it will remain the standard alg all the way through to 2050, since it's so good already.


Yeah, I figured. I don't know anyone who doesn't use that alg, it's so good.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 4, 2021)

feliks zemdegs 4.73 but all the moves are in alphabetical order

truly an important video
this was planned for january but i couldn't be bothered to do the editing until now
half inspired by all the edits of wilbur soot's your new boyfriend video that you might have seen if you were on the internet in december

edit: video got heking blocked smh


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 21, 2021)

ASMR ZZ Walkthrough Solve

I'll do a longer one if ppl want


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 22, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Spoiler: ASMR ZZ Walkthrough Solve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that MBr' trick was awesome!!
Also your turning's cool!!


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> that MBr' trick was awesome!!
> Also your turning's cool!!



I'm glad you liked it!
I had a list of walkthrough solves with some stupid fingertricks/pair solutions and I thought this one would be appropriate for the video.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 26, 2021)

ojala que te guste
Ejemplo de Resolver un Cubo de Rubik (ZZ Método)

y gracias a @S1neWav_ por ayudarme


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 1, 2021)

I recorded some solves about two weeks ago but for the most part they suck so I'm only going to upload these two 7s that I got.
7.07 Single
7.60 Single


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 7, 2021)

8.42 ao5
About a quarter second off my PB, but my PB wasn't stackmat

Also caught a 12.74 ao5 OH but thats not even cam PB :/

other things that aren't just solves sometime soon idk


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 7, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Spoiler: 8.42 ao5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you record these 30 years ago?


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 7, 2021)

I just wanted it to look like a radmac video

thought it might get me some fast times
which it did :)


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 23, 2021)

What do we truly want out of life? Is it happiness? Is it love? Is it contentment? Either way, those are not things that I can give you. What I can offer is 10 minutes of SATISFYING TINGLES and epic ZZ walkthrough solves with FULL ZBLL.

TURN YOUR VOLUME UP AND LISTEN CLOSE BOYS AND GIRLS

ASMR Walkthrough Solves


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 23, 2021)

Full ZBLL sounds cool although it's not worth it at all.


----------



## UNO_FASY (Sep 23, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Full ZBLL sounds cool although it's not worth it at all.


Wdym lol, full ZBLL definitely worth it with ZZ/petrus


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 23, 2021)

UNO_FASY said:


> Wdym lol, full ZBLL definitely worth it with ZZ/petrus


Oh, I was thinking of CFOP. ZBLL is definitely cool though.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 24, 2021)

gasp im doing roux solves

i probably won't do recons for this but i might count the movecount for each step just to see where im at
not planning on switching or anything, just having fun with a different method that ive never really explored


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 20, 2021)

5.05 roux solve

guys i swear im not switching too roux this is just a bad coincidence that i made two roux videos in a row


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 9, 2022)

Official solves!
too bad they all sucked


16.19 OH ZZ

10.42 ZZ r1

10.78 ZZ r2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 6, 2022)

I got the mgc 5x5
and now im a lot faster at 5x5

5x5 unboxing
89 ao5


and i started doing some more megaminx
megaminx

I'd like to record both an overview of where the zz-spike method stands now
and also some more oh solves that are actually representative of my speed


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 7, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> gonna do oh now


Did some OH

Wasn't able to get any larger averages worth posting, but I finally caught a sub12 ao5 on camera as well as a sub13 ao12.
Speedcubedb is really lacking in method diversity so maybe I'll recon and submit there for and giggles.

11.77 OH ao5

12.86 OH ao12


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 23, 2022)

I actually did some cool things:

Here's a pretty fast average for me on megaminx, including a counting sub50:
51.49 ao5

And there have actually been some developments within ZZ-Spike - the distinction/rediscovery of widespike in addition to 4EO actually being used.
ZZ-Spike Developments: WideSpike and 4EO


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 24, 2022)

I did some solves the other day. I caught a couple sub9 ao5s but then also caught these two 6 second singles and thought they were worth uploading.
6 second singles

I also got this longer average on camera:
9 something ao25

I did a preliminary movecount check and I'm at 52.7 STM. I would have liked to be at 49, but I'm pretty content with this as is. I know that getting better at eoline+1 and better zbll recog will get me sub50, so the grind continues.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 24, 2022)

What cube is that?


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 25, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> What cube is that?


It's just an MF3RS3M2020
I have two; one is very meh, and the other (this one) is also meh but flexible and feels better. Unfortunately, they're the best cubes I have right now.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 15, 2022)

9 second oh single
11.75 oh ao5 (all with zz, duh) 

my wrm21 came in today and it's pretty good. still just ootb at the moment, but ill lube and set it up eventually
very out of practice in oh but I got some good times regardless


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 23, 2022)

13.50 oh ao25 stackmat

i did really poorly at my last comp so I need to do a lot of stackmat practice
even if i don't have oh at my next comp, it can't hurt to start developing good habits


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2022)

12.80 oh ao12
9.96+2=11.96 single

I know I need to get better at stackmat so I've been doing more of that, but actually I need to get better at th stackmat, since I've got a comp coming up soon. OH is more fun though, even if I don't have official attempts planned for the near future.

Regarding the channel, I posted some downsolves (3.37 cfop, 2.80 petrus) that have performed quite well, in addition to an OH zperm and another zz f2l avoidance trick. There was also an 8.99 ao5 that I caught, but thats not cam pb nor was it stackmat.

I want to record some faster, longer averages for OH - something like a sub13 ao50 or a mid11 ao5. I've recently learned virtual cube so that's another area of content I can utilize, and I've got an idea for that as well.
I have two more ideas for F2L tricks. There are three videos I want to make about eoline, but what the zz community really needs are videos on eocross. Unfortunately, that is not a step that I am able to properly explain as I don't actively use the step and I can't even plan cfop cross.

Many things planned, very few things in the works atm. Once I finish this semester I may be able to realize some of these ideas.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 20, 2022)

Wow, haven't been here in a hot sec... have a few videos I suppose:
(I also competed this weekend and I'll try to upload those videos tomorrow)

fast NASTY RUL

absolutely PRISTINE RUL


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 20, 2022)

Love the new title.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 21, 2022)

9.66 Official ZZ Average

8.04 Official ZZ Single

Super happy with these results, hoping to improve upon them at NxNaperville next month.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 25, 2022)

3:33 6x6 single

2:33 6x6 single

big cube unboxing (real)


As mentioned in a previous post, I have a comp with 6x6 coming up next month. As such, I finally got a modern 6x6 and started practicing. I think 2:45 should be very comfortable, so I might even actually aim for 2:30, or at least somewhere around there.

I recorded a quick unboxing that should absolutely be taken entirely seriously it is not a joke guys im not kidding please the quality control is terrible nothing i said was facetious at all in any way shape or form and everything in the video is 100% genuine like c'mon you know me would i joke around like that i never make stsoptihs like that at all also don't look at the name of my unboxing playlist.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 26, 2022)

ZBLL is actually cool for big cubes because you can force opposite swap for PLL parity pretty often. (There's a small number of cases where it's better to take better ZBLL + adjacent swap over worse ZBLL + opposite swap, but I no longer remember which those are.)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 26, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> ZBLL is actually cool for big cubes because you can force opposite swap for PLL parity pretty often. (There's a small number of cases where it's better to take better ZBLL + adjacent swap over worse ZBLL + opposite swap, but I no longer remember which those are.)


hmm, that might be something I could look into (you know, given that I know full zbll). At the moment, I'm just doing COLL into PLL Parity into EPLL which feels comfortable enough. I'm finding R' U' R' U is a much more comfortable setup for adj swap than R U R' U', but opposite swap not needing any setup is obviously much nicer.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 26, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> I'm finding R' U' R' U is a much more comfortable setup for adj swap than R U R' U', but opposite swap not needing any setup is obviously much nicer.


You could even use R2 D' as setup moves…


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 25, 2022)

11.21 ao5

11.46 ao5 (9.85 single)

I have a comp with OH coming up in about two weeks so I've started practicing OH again. Caught some very good averages on camera, but my global hasn't been improving much, which is disheartening.


----------



## GenTheThief (Tuesday at 6:56 AM)

i caught a very light case of covid two weeks ago and did some oh grinding while in my quarantine
got some very good (for me) keyboard times
dnfed out of my first 12 ao100 in like two years so rip but pushing sub13 is very cool

i will most likely not reconstruct these but they're there ig


some competition averages tomorrow


----------



## GenTheThief (Tuesday at 11:02 PM)

had two decent rounds at this comp
oh r1
3bld finals


3x3 sucked
oh r2 and r3 were very very bad
mega was mid

very fun though. organizing was cool


----------

